# [GRUB] Non cerca il kernel giusto[RISOLTO]

## mikfaina

Salve a tutti.

Ho il seguente problema:

ho cambiato grub.conf in quanto volevo abilitare il framebufer e compagnia bella.

ricompilo il kernel copio l'immagine del kernel in boot lasciandola con il nome bzImage.

Ora nel vecchio grub.conf quando gli davo il kernel avevo scritto

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r4
```

Ora nel nuovo kernel ho messo invece che kernel.... bzImage un quanto è questa la nuova immagine del kernel che deve caricare.

Il problema è che all'avvio grub cerca ancora un'immagine col vecchio nome restituendomi un errore di file not found naturalmente ma io grub.conf l'ho cambiato.

Ora come è possibilie sta cosa???

DOve sbaglio??[/code]Last edited by mikfaina on Thu Jan 27, 2005 11:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quando hai copiato l'immagine ti sei ricordato di montare la partizione di /boot?

----------

## mikfaina

si ho controllato anche che la bzImage fosse quella giusta e anche il file grub.conf ma niente

----------

## codadilupo

o il file non esiste, o l'hai scritto sbagliato, oppure non é nella posizione che hai scelto... sicuro di aver montato /boot prima di copiarci dentro il file ? Hai dato semplicemente make && make install ? Ripeto: prima o dopo aver montato /boot ?

se hai fatto tutto giusto, ti suggerisco di usare il TAB direttamente da grub per capire dove si trova e come si chiama il tuo file...

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'esatto errore che hai?

----------

## mikfaina

```
make menuconfig

mount /boot

make module_install

make install

```

Infatti per far partire la mia gentoo quando grub fallisce do i seguenti comandi da shell grub:

```
grub>kernel /bzImage

trovato kernel.....

grub> boot

```

Il problema sta nel fatto che lui cerca un kernel con nome "kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r4 come era scritto nella vecchia configurazione ma io l'horiscritto grub.conf con nuovi parametri..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'errore di quando fallisce?

----------

## mikfaina

Allora: 

Guardando in /boot vedo che ho un'altra dir boot all'interno e da post vecchi sapevo, o meglio, credevo che fosse un link a se stessa.

Cmq per curiosità entro in /boot/boot/grub/grub.conf e mi compare il vecchio file di grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.10 r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3

............
```

Naturalmente all'interno di /boot/boot/ ho un'altra directory /boot

ma mentre /boot/boot è una dir vera le altre annidate sono link a se stessi.

Boot a parte sembra che grub mi cerchi grub.conf non in boot/grub ma in /boot/boot/grub.

Come mai? ho forse settato male grub quando gli ho dato i vari comandi root ecc all'interno della shell di grub??

----------

## koma

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make menuconfig
> 
> ...

 

Ma non è:

```
make menuconfig

make bzImage

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel1

make module_install

make install

umount /boot

reboot

```

?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ma non è:

 

Si e' proprio come dici tu. Sembrerebbe che lui non abbia copiato l'immagine

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   Ma non è: 
> 
> Si e' proprio come dici tu. Sembrerebbe che lui non abbia copiato l'immagine

 

no, con make install linux crea direttamente dei file System.map-versione config-versione e vmlinuz-versione con link -s, rispettivamente: System.map config e vmlinuz direttamente in boot. Quindi, in questo momento in /boot ha almeno un nuovo kernel, solo che si chiama vmlinuz  :Wink: 

Resta che magari lo ha rinominato...

Coda

----------

## koma

ma non ha scritto make install ...

----------

## mikfaina

Scusate mi sono dimenticato di scrivere che l'immagine l'ho copiata.

Ora ho provato a riavviare e mi da il solito errore indi ho provato a dargli da console di avvio il comando:

```
configfile (hd0.0)/grub/grub.conf
```

e mi ha caricato il grub.conf giusto (tr parentesi frambuffer non mi funziona azz))

cmq il fatto è che grub all'avvio cerca il grub.conf non in /boot ma in /boot/boot questo non mi spiego.

Questo conclusione alla quale sono giunto è data anche dal fatto che sper farli vdere il file intrd... ho dobuto darsli (hd0,0)/intrds.... invece che lasciare il vecchio /boot/intrd con il quale non lo trovava

Per sicurezza ho provato a rifare anche un:

```
grub

grub>root(hd0,0)

......

grub>setup (hd0)

......

grub>quit
```

A sto punto potrei risolvere mettendo il mio grub.conf in /boot/boot/grub ma non mi sembra la soluzione migliore vorrei capire perchè fa così.

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> ma non ha scritto make install ...

 

e questo cos'e' ?  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

secondo me dovresti:

 ° fare un bel tar della tua /boot

° disinstallare grub

° formattare la partizione

° reinstallare grub

° ricopiarci dentro il tuo grub.conf

Coda

----------

## mikfaina

Coda mi stai dicendo che dopo aver dato un make install tho un immagine automaticamente in boot con il nome di vmlinux?? Comodo

Cmq mi sapete dire anche come mai prima di montare /boot vi sono delle cose in /boot e dopo averla montata invece ci sono delle altre??s

----------

## codadilupo

 *mikfaina wrote:*   

> Coda mi stai dicendo che dopo aver dato un make install tho un immagine automaticamente in boot con il nome di vmlinux?? Comodo
> 
> Cmq mi sapete dire anche come mai prima di montare /boot vi sono delle cose in /boot e dopo averla montata invece ci sono delle altre??s

 

ahhh !

Allora:

1) Si', se dai make install ti fa tutto quello che ti dicevo prima

2) significa che hai scritto (oggi, ieri, un mese fa ?) sulla /boot prima di montarla, e ora hai un po' di casino: la /boot, se non é montata, é una semplice directory di /, quindi in pratica ora hai una /boot sulla partizione / (hda3, per dire) e una /boot sulla partizione di boot (hda1, per dire).

Ecco (forse) risolto l'arcano  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mikfaina

Cosa mi consigli di fare?

IL fatto è che bzImage è su /boot montata correttamente e cos' anche ilgrub.conf

Inoltre grub al boot cerca all'interno di hd0,0 indi non si può sbagliare su quale boot sia.

Il fatto è che grub non cerca dentro (hd0,0) ma dentro (hd0,0)/boot il grub.conf e questo come faccio a settarglielo prorpio non lo so

Comunque mi ci metto domani mattina

Grazie per l'aiuto notturno  :Twisted Evil: 

Notte

----------

## codadilupo

questo, magari verificando il tar e il suo contenuto, prima di formattare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mikfaina

Ma una volta montata la /boot la directory /boot normale non è più accessibile fino a quando non smonto giusto??

Inoltre come mai un make install mi copia un'immagine del kernel in /boot non sarebbe meglio se controllasse che /boot sia montata prima di copiarvi??

----------

## xchris

domanda stupida...

hai il link boot nella dir /boot?

ciao

EDIT: posta "ls -l /boot" e cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## mikfaina

sip

```
mik / # ls -l boot

total 6177

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  994655 Jan 16 17:01 System.map-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    1024 Jan 20 21:05 boot

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   84036 Jan 19 13:34 bootimage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2284788 Jan 27 00:15 bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   28959 Jan 16 17:02 config-2.6.10-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  602664 Jan 27 00:29 fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Jan 26 16:13 grub

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Jan 14 20:58 lost+found

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2280311 Jan 25 20:21 oldboot

mik / # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85

splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd=(hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

----------

## mikfaina

Alla fine ho fatto così e tutto si è risolto.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> secondo me dovresti:
> 
>  ° fare un bel tar della tua /boot
> 
> ° disinstallare grub
> ...

 

Resta il fatto che non ho capito come mai grub detto "il bastardo" mi cercasse grub.conf in /boot/boot Mah...

Grazie come sempre per il pronto aiuto

Mik

----------

